# claw proof lap blanket?



## debs-cats (Mar 21, 2014)

About 3 years ago I rescued a feral/abandoned kitten. It's only been in recent months that she's finally trusting us enough to allow us to pet her and now she wants to get on my lap to be pet and knead. 
But I usually am wearing shorts (it's hot here) and she has extremely sharp claws. We used to trim them but it terrified her so much that she'd spend a week hiding under the bed each time we trimmed them. Since she is really good about using scratching posts and leaving my furniture alone, I've opted to stop trimming her claws.

So that brings up the problem. I'd love to allow her on my lap so she can snuggle, knead and be pet. But it's just too painful. I've searched all over the internet and can't find any small lap blankets - perhaps made of kevlar - that I can put on my lap which the claws can't get through.

Has anyone ever come across a way to have a cat kneading on your lap without drawing blood?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I would think the thing you really need is a lap mat *thick enough* that the claws don't really go through. Perhaps look at quilted fabric in a fabric store. I'd think two or three layers sewed together would work pretty well. Pity she won't warm up to the clipping of claws, that's really the best thing, but no point in scaring her to bits.


----------

